# Siemens Mall läuft nicht



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2018)

Hallo,
läuft bei euch die Siemens Mall heute auch nicht richtig?

gruß RN


----------



## ChristophD (26 Januar 2018)

schon seit gestern nachmittag nicht mehr, bei mir


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 Januar 2018)

Ist zwar tierisch lahmarschig, aber läuft.


----------



## Larzerus (26 Januar 2018)

Ja stürzt immer wieder ab hab gerade versucht den Preis von einer S120 CU zu ermitteln und hab aufgegeben.


----------



## M-Ott (26 Januar 2018)

Bei mir scheint aktuell alles in Ordnung.


----------



## blimaa (26 Januar 2018)

Lief Heute Morgen nicht mehr, jetzt aktuell läuft sie wieder.


----------



## Ralle (26 Januar 2018)

Eh, steckt da vielleicht ein TIA-Ableger dahinter?


----------



## PN/DP (26 Januar 2018)

Oder so ein Zufallsgenerator, wie der der die Anzeige-Sprache im Online-Support auswürfelt, selbst wenn man im Link "DE" vorgibt? 

Harald


----------



## knabi (29 Januar 2018)

Am Freitag kaum noch nutzbar, am Samstag ging nichts mehr, seit gestern wieder alles problemlos.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MFreiberger (9 Januar 2020)

Moin,

geht bei Euch die SIEMENS Mall auch seit zwei Tagen nicht (Fehler im Katalogbaum)?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## acid (10 Januar 2020)

Also bei mir scheint auf den ersten Blick alles zu funktionieren.


----------



## chains (15 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

habt ihr auch Probleme in der Mall? Spätestens im Warenkorb geht bei mir nichts mehr...

Danke euch.


----------



## rlw (15 Dezember 2021)

Geht wieder, aber langsam.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2021)

In den Warenkorp passt nichts mehr rein, 
weil alle bestellen wie die irren: "Klopapier"

Es geht ja auch nichts mehr raus, deshalb eh egal


----------



## chains (15 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In den Warenkorp passt nichts mehr rein,
> weil alle bestellen wie die irren: "Klopapier"
> 
> Es geht ja auch nichts mehr raus, deshalb eh egal



Ich konnte die Bestellung jetzt auch immerhin auslösen.

Schon traurig, wenn man für ein Projekt, wo noch kein Strich gezeichnet ist, welches im Juli in Betrieb gehen soll, Material ordert, welches aber bis dahin ohne hin nicht da sein wird...

Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Dezember 2021)

chains schrieb:


> .. habt ihr auch Probleme in der Mall? Spätestens im Warenkorb geht bei mir nichts mehr...



Vielleicht ein Millennium-Problem beim Errechnen der Lieferzeiten?


----------

